# Pse x-appeal anyone have?



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Great riser! Solid, just a tad heavier than the X Factor, but only an ounce or two. Limb alignment system has changed for the better - much easier to get it right the first time. I love the line on the shelf. It's intended to be used with a laser alignment tool so you can align the bow exactly. Same grip as the X Factor, so you can switch your grip out if you already had one. 

I don't think you could go wrong with one. PSE has great customer service, which says a ton all on its own.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Don't have one, but my view of it being the ugliest recurve riser (next to the Spig. revolution of course - nothing can outdo that for sheer ugliness!) is slipping a bit. I handled Staten Holmes' X-appeal at the Texas Shootout, and I guess I can see where they're going with the design. It does feel very solid, and the limb alignment system is an enormous improvement over the X-factor if you ask me.

So yea, I think it's worth trying...

John.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

now i'm tempted to try it....mmmmmm..


----------



## bjones00 (Jan 20, 2009)

*I Got One*

Its pretty awesome. The limb alignment system is super easy to work with. It is pretty sturdy. Im pretty rough on mine and it seems to hold up preety well considering the amout of times I have; dropped, hit, scraped, closed in car door(long story). Its done pretty well. As far as the look goes it grows on you.


----------



## Recurve Artemis (Mar 6, 2008)

*I love mine*

I love my X-Factor, but now I love my new X-Appeal even more! Light, easy alignment system, bushing for center stablizer, quiet and very comfortable grip (higher than my X-Factor grip, but it supports my hand well).


----------



## gig'em 99 (Feb 1, 2008)

I have one on back order from Lancaster. I was able to handle Bobby Jones' x-appeal at the TX Shootout, and even put my Border Hex5s in it. That made for one wicked curvy looking bow! I can't wait to get mine in. It may look a bit strange to some, but I thought it felt great, and was nicely balanced. Although I didn't come to the nicely balanced conclusion from handling Bobby's bow, and all 15 pounds of weights that he has on it :wink:

Brian


----------



## bjones00 (Jan 20, 2009)

gig'em 99 said:


> Although I didn't come to the nicely balanced conclusion from handling Bobby's bow, and all 15 pounds of weights that he has on it :wink:
> 
> Brian


Ha its a Pun! You know you liked it; or at least the thought crossed your mind about trying it. And it only weighs 9 pounds ish.


----------



## maxpowerpc2000 (Apr 5, 2010)

*X-Appeal vs Inno CXT*

i also saw the new inno and is now really considering spending 
the extra money to get in to carbon riser
should i?
does anyone know if the inno is better than the x appeal
or the carbon is wroth it?
thankx for your time


----------



## gig'em 99 (Feb 1, 2008)

*X-Appeal w/Border Hex5s*

Just got it set up last night...right before midnight. So, I haven't had any real shooting time with it. But it looks pretty cool with those Border Limbs. She's got curves! :shade:

Shot 10 arrows with it last night, and right now the only thing I can say is it feels a bit different than the X-Factor, but not much. It seems quieter, but I have a lot of tuning to work through now.

Brian


----------



## gig'em 99 (Feb 1, 2008)

Well, I figured that I'd have a lot of tuning work to do, but in about 30 minutes I had nice groups and my bareshafts were hitting amongst the fletched. So I've already gotten a decent indoor tune, now it's time to see how this baby performs outside. I like the extra mass of this riser vs. the X-Factor. IMO this riser feels more "dead in the hand" than the X-Factor, probably due to the fact that it's a bit heavier. I am very glad to see that there is a line machined into the shelf to aid in limb alignment. I think that this is a good thing as it forces PSE to make certain that their risers are fairly straight. 

Right out of the box, this was almost perfect. It took me 1 turn of the top limb adjustment to make it perfect. The bow is definitely quieter than my X-Factor, and I'm certain that I've yet to get this X-Appeal in near as good of tune as my X-factor is.

A couple other things to note...the sight bar mounts lower on this riser than on the X-factor, so you'll need to take that into consideration, and adjust your site bar accordingly. Also, the sight window is not as recessed as the X-Factor. Those of you who've shot an X-Factor probably know that clearance is rarely an issue. I think with the X-Appeal that nock rotation will play a bigger role, not that it is a complicated concept though.

All in all, this is a very solid riser. A vast improvement in my opinion. PSE made a good move with this one.

Brian


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

hi brian!..looks real curvy---at least now i know exactly what my set-up will look like if ever i decide to get one!!....he he he!!


----------



## jagill (Jan 11, 2014)

I have recently returned to archery. I competed at the provincial and national level for 15 years, and after a long absence I wanted to get a new bow. I found the X-Appeal at my local pro-shop and thought it was a great riser for a great price. I have paired it with some size medium X Pression limbs, 46lbs. It is smooth, and it is fast. What I found most suprising was how quiet the bow was. I was using a fast flite string, but have moved to an 8125G string since with good results. I use a Sure Loc Quest X sight, and Sebastian Flute Ultimate Carbon stabilizers. It is well balanced, not overly reactive. I find it a fairly forgiving bow. I have only shot it for a week, but after shooting older models of world class equipment, I think this is in the same category. I think the price point is very good. 

You have to use a bit smaller arrow rest like the Shibuya magnetic rest due to the shape of the shooting shelf IMHO. The stabilizer bushing was near dead-bang on for stabilizer straightness, not that it matters that much. I thought the grip was a little thick in the throat for my hands, so I narrowed it down a bit with some sandpaper. Setup was very quick as the groove in the riser shelf marking center made finding center shot easy. Also I needed to make a small adjustment to the limbs for alignment, but this was easily accomplished. Limb pockets and tiller bolts seem pretty well made, although the tiller "washers" are free floating and I have to flip it belly down to put the limbs in. Not a big deal, but unusual.

The X Pression limbs are as good as any I have used, and I have used some of the best ones in the past. They are smooth. I just need to get used to the increase in poundage, but I think it will be very manageable with these limbs, which were also a good value. 

Overall I would recommend the X-Appeal, but have one request of PSE. Create a manual for it. I know it doesn't seem like a big deal, but knowing the ins-and-out of your equipment is important. Especially if you have not been shooting for a while. I look forward to many great practices and tournaments.


----------



## knotdodger (Oct 2, 2005)

Yes, What everyone else said.. My daughter has one , I had that thing tuned for her in no time.
Just love the limb adjustment, and the line on the shelf. I used it barebow a couple of times, and
now I want one... 
I thought it was really ugly,, but now I think it looks awesome!!!!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Just like the Mathews, and then SKY TR-7 riser, the looks grew on me after I shot one. 

The X-appeal is a superb shooting riser. I shot the black one in the picture above - on loan from Gigem'99 and within an hour, was shooting 330+ at 70 meters with it. If I wasn't shooting the SKY riser, the X-appeal would be on the short list of what I would be shooting, without a doubt.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

Wow! Thread back from the dead in 2010 haha!

Let me go dig up the archery shoes thread. We havent had a spirited shoe discussion in quite some time now


----------



## TeamKru (Jan 31, 2013)

James (above jagill) shot really well with it on the weekend for National Indoors - for not being in archery for 17+ years - you couldnt tell - still got me by 11 points tho LOL! It was really nice feel to the setup as he has it configured - very balanced and slightly lighter than my MIDAS setup. Great unit!


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

Do you guys think this is a "significant" upgrade from the SF Forged+?


----------



## Black46 (Oct 16, 2013)

Not sure your definition of "significant", but I would say yes. I believe Vic Wunderle is still shooting his at all the USAT events. I seem to recall 3-4 ladies shooting one at the Olympic Trials. It's a world class riser

Paul


----------



## Shellyp (Jul 1, 2016)

Yes! I have an X-Appeal and I get to 70 meters pulling 26lbs otf without moving my sight bar in.. I have 34# short expression limbs on it.


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

After a couple of months I love mine. Using RCX-100 limbs.


----------



## efm2 (Nov 29, 2011)

I can't see this anymore at LAS.


----------



## Markliep (May 6, 2012)

Still my fave ...does BB and oly well


----------



## Arrjii (Jul 9, 2016)

Is there any place selling this riser?


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Arrjii said:


> Is there any place selling this riser?


Heres 1 in Australia
https://www.archery-forum.org/forum...or-sale/303889-pse-x-appeal-rh-riser-in-black
A shop in Oz http://archeryshop.com.au/p/1068471/pse-x-appeal-riser.html
Oz dollar is about 77 cents to US dollar


----------

